# Found a highly active canine den - How do I trap it?



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Found a highly active canine den today littered with fresh tracks. Has 2 entrances/exits. Both about 16" in diameter. The den is in a thick pine area on private property. 

I'm an experienced water trapper but pretty green on land. It's not like I can slap a 220 over the hole . I am looking for set advice.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Probably one of the last dens the family used and still smells strong of the family so one or more of the pups are coming back just to dick around while on their travels. Don't set the den itself because it's the draw and coyotes aren't muskrats but rather set the area around the den and travel ways to and from it as you normally would.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Seldom said:


> Probably one of the last dens the family used and still smells strong of the family so one or more of the pups are coming back just to dick around while on their travels. Don't set the den itself because it's the draw and coyotes aren't muskrats but rather set the area around the den and travel ways to and from it as you normally would.


Why is it mature yotes abandon den sites?

It could be fox as well, as there's many in the area. I didn't have traps with me today but did have a trailcam which is now viewing the hole. Hopefully it paints a better picture before I set the area tomorrow.


----------



## 5pt. (Dec 17, 2010)

Trail cam it

Sent from my SM-G900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Firefighter said:


> Why is it mature yotes abandon den sites?
> 
> It could be fox as well, as there's many in the area. I didn't have traps with me today but did have a trailcam which is now viewing the hole. Hopefully it paints a better picture before I set the area tomorrow.


I always figured it was because of flea infestation is why they change dens during the rearing period. If you have a lot of fox, you probably don't have a lot of coyotes. Regardless, it's the heavy concentration/saturation of scent that attracts either back to an old den because once they're adults, they don't "live" per-say in a den. It's all about inherent behavior!


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

I concur if you have a lot of fox coyotes are probably low. That is how my area is now.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Den area reeks enough to attract depredation too. Tracks, and now your camera may show a variety of visitors.
One vixen we used to watch reused her den each year till a vehicle mishap ended it.
I dragged a road hit behind the house and the male called the pups to it.
Den not used this year by fox for rearing.
One suspected reason for den site being left after weaning is the amount of hunting done around it while den in use. Greener pastures beckoning perhaps to teach pups how to hunt.

My vote for your site if fox confirmed would be two spots on site to start; a pee post, and a visual lure,(egg shaped or round stone, decent sized bone or feather lightly tethered in a sandy area) and fox pee. A couple sets a foot step from each. Kept clean from scent a piece of pine stump could be added if no targets around. One a hound used to scent check had a mouse under its edge one day. Belly nipped open and gutted mouse hidden away.
Gee, maybe I should quit whipping mice from my 14 mousetrap line out in to the woods....


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Trailcam overnight revealed fox using the den. Made sets. We'll see if I get lucky!


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

Firefighter said:


> Trailcam overnight revealed fox using the den. Made sets. We'll see if I get lucky!


Sweet! Keep us updated. Real interesting thread!


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Shouldn't be a problem catching them! Good luck looking forward to some red pics!


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Nothing this am. Hopefully I'll have that critter by Sunday AM!


----------



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

Firefighter said:


> Trailcam overnight revealed fox using the den. Made sets. We'll see if I get lucky!


Good luck!


----------



## dawgball (Sep 15, 2007)

In a very similar situation myself... Im tagging along this post to see the fox. Hope you get it. Good luck!!!


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Subscribed!:thumbup:


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Don't let too excited fellas I'm a rookie. Lol. Nothing in day 2 check.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Firefighter said:


> Don't let too excited fellas I'm a rookie. Lol. Nothing in day 2 check.


Lol....good luck


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Pulled today. Frozen in. Struck out. Insult to injury, this critter laughed at me as I pulled outta my drive:


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Won't let me add pic!


----------



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

Firefighter said:


> Pulled today. Frozen in. Struck out. Insult to injury, this critter laughed at me as I pulled outta my drive:


:sad: 

I saw that you posted and I though I would see pictures of a fox, but no. bboooo...

:sad:


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Try again...


----------

